# MP9 digital pocket video recorder driver request



## system_error (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi there, i recently bought 1 of those and it looks exactly like the first product in this document http://www.unix-china.com/MP9.pdf . The problem is that it didnt come with the driver cd, and i cant even get windows to detect it. It would be great if anyone could help me find the driver for that. I have been searching online but couldnt find it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi have you tried the makers site


----------



## system_error (Jul 30, 2009)

already tried. Couldnt find the makers site as there isnt any information that said what brand it was.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi this is as much as i can find 
China Blue Making (Group) Co., Ltd.
NO.780 XI'xi Road
hangzhou, Zhejiang
China 310016
Tel : 86-571-8672-8919
Fax : 86-571-8673-2743
Homepage : http://www.blue-china.net
Contact :
Mr. jacky


i have tried to connect to the web page but had no luck you may need to contact direct
sorry but that is all i could get

edit found via here http://www.ecplaza.net/tradeleads/seller/5330238/digital_pocket_video.html


----------



## tink85 (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a similar issue, i have a Mac so i tried to install the CD software but could make it, and i tried to contact the maker but is been two months, constant emails and no answer :S


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I don't have any other info on this sorry but all I could find is above in the post


----------

